# 2011 oshkosh pics



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

look what i seen getting up fit. I am calling on the price monday just for the heck of it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

man,,,,that is one sweet looking piece of iron!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Thats one awesome truck like that.John what does something like that go for aproxx?


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

i think 
175k and 250k done up but i am calling monday just for fun


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

if only i could get the bosses to go for something like that


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

john mc;1398826 said:


> i think
> 175k and 250k done up but i am calling monday just for fun


Where's this? Madagains?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

H.P Fairfield if i was to guess.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

might want to fix your signature, i think you mean Cummins, not cumminGs


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

love those oshkoshes,they are the sharpest looking trucks around to plow with.they just look heavyduty all around


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

love to see more oshkosh pics


----------



## Fleetgod (Jan 17, 2012)

*Oshkosh*

Gerald R. Ford airport truck set up by Truck & Trailer Specialties in Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

sweet looking rig any more pitures would be great


----------



## Fleetgod (Jan 17, 2012)

*Monster Truck*

Check out the Lapeer County Truck set-up by Truck & Trailer Specialties. Can handle about 20 yards of granular and almost 800 gallons of liquid.


----------



## Fleetgod (Jan 17, 2012)

*Michigan Department of Transportation Plow Truck from archives*

Pictured is Michigan DOT plow truck at the old Moline Maintenance Garage just south of Grand Rapids, MI. I do not know what year this picture was taken but it was before my time. Truck & Trailer Specialties did not set this truck up, that I am certain of.


----------



## Fleetgod (Jan 17, 2012)

*1936 Snowplow Truck Video*

Visit our website at: www.ttspec.com

and you'll see a video on home page of Ionia County Road Commission plow trucks in the winter of 1936. You will love it. And there is no cost.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

That video was amazing! Who would ever imagine plowing roads with one or even two trucks actually pushing the plow truck. 

I can't imagine what a mess they had if the front truck went off the road, or hit something, with another truck or two pushing from behind.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

great photos guys going to check out video


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

video was cool dont know how they did it back then


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Ever get a price on that new Oshkosh?
We (Town of Jackson NH) tried to speck a new Oshkosh with H.P Fairfield , called no less that six times to meet with a salesman and write the speck,the salesman never returned our calls...
So we never got a quote.....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Fleetgod;1420849 said:


> Visit our website at: www.ttspec.com
> 
> and you'll see a video on home page of Ionia County Road Commission plow trucks in the winter of 1936. You will love it. And there is no cost.


Kool Video
I know my Dad and grandpa Told stories about useing pusher trucks I seen pics But this first time Seeing Video 
My grandpa said He had a Model T with V plow For light snows


----------



## David427 (Apr 10, 2012)

Calling Dealers during the snow season for one specialized piece of equipment they more they likely don't have in stock is, as you found out usually a waste of time. But it was bad of the sales person not to return the call.

Don't bother trying to talk to the dealers about specialized equipment after October - September for the upcoming season. They already sold all their equipment.

When I was working as an airfield O&M super I ordered up a bunch of Oshkosh airport tractors, the HT's, 4 plows and a blower. I liked the new stuff. I'm not a big fan of the retro look they have going on with their highway trucks. The 22' plows were $350k ish and the blower was $500k.



Oshkosh;1442771 said:


> Ever get a price on that new Oshkosh?
> We (Town of Jackson NH) tried to speck a new Oshkosh with H.P Fairfield , called no less that six times to meet with a salesman and write the speck,the salesman never returned our calls...
> So we never got a quote.....


----------



## Batt5 (Jan 6, 2011)

*LGA Truck*

Was working out @ LGA last week....Here is one of the PA trucks....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Batt5;1480640 said:


> Was working out @ LGA last week....Here is one of the PA trucks....


That is a nice truck!


----------



## Batt5 (Jan 6, 2011)

That building is filled with about 20 or so of them....


----------



## plow teen (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW thats amazing :-o


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

That truck today


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thats a nice looking heavy truck


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

David427;1473094 said:


> Calling Dealers during the snow season for one specialized piece of equipment they more they likely don't have in stock is, as you found out usually a waste of time. But it was bad of the sales person not to return the call.
> 
> Don't bother trying to talk to the dealers about specialized equipment after October - September for the upcoming season. They already sold all their equipment.
> 
> When I was working as an airfield O&M super I ordered up a bunch of Oshkosh airport tractors, the HT's, 4 plows and a blower. I liked the new stuff. I'm not a big fan of the retro look they have going on with their highway trucks. The 22' plows were $350k ish and the blower was $500k.


Sorry to say it was March when we were trying to spec the truck and International and Westernstar had no issues getting us quotes of which we ended up buying one of each in 4x4 form in the next two seasons..


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Oshkosh;1572151 said:


> Sorry to say it was March when we were trying to spec the truck and International and Westernstar had no issues getting us quotes of which we ended up buying one of each in 4x4 form in the next two seasons..


Did Team Eagle take the New England Oshkosh franchise from H.P Fairfield or are they a spin off.

http://www.team-eagle.ca/equipment/eagle-claas/


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Oshkosh;1573282 said:


> Did Team Eagle take the New England Oshkosh franchise from H.P Fairfield or are they a spin off.
> 
> http://www.team-eagle.ca/equipment/eagle-claas/


Must have. Oshkosh hasn't be on HP Fairfield's site for a while now.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

The trucks you guys run with the large blades are amazing.


----------

